# 2010 Pinarello Sneak Preview



## southparkcycles

Bicycling magazine may have seen the Dogma first but we have seen the rest of the 2010 Pinarello line up. Pinarello enthusiasts and anyone looking for a good quality road bike will be excited for the line up to come. 

The 2010 Pinarello Sneak Preview can be seen here...


----------



## JonasS

*The Pinarello website is also now updated*

The complete 2010 line-up:

http://www.pinarello.com/


----------



## southparkcycles

The Pinarello site is awesome. Keep in mind this is the Pinarello Italy site so unfortunately all of these colors and options are not available in the US (they may be able to be special ordered for import) I also noticed a FP7 in a womens. That was not listed as a bike available in the US. Only the Ultegra FP3. Also not listed was the FP6 which will carry over to the 2010 season. There are also generations of other Pinarello frames and bikes available to consumers here in the US that most dealers are not even aware of. If you are not into carbon and prefer A Pinarello from a previous era there probably is still a frame available for you.


----------



## [email protected]

anyone know if the FP3 women's (42.5) will also be available in snow for 2010? don't want pink...


----------



## southparkcycles

The pink is the only color in the womens FP3 that will be available for 2010.


----------



## T-Dog

I;m really not liking the FP graphics on the bikes this year. I think the 09 bikes looked better.


----------



## T-shirt

[email protected] said:


> anyone know if the FP3 women's (42.5) will also be available in snow for 2010? don't want pink...


While *not *the 42.5, realcyclist.com had other women's sizes in Snow. So, at least we know it's out there some where.


----------



## jenbracken

*New Pinarello Colors for 2010*

Southparkcycles, great to have an official Pinarello distributor on the site! Can you confirm whether or not the new Pinarello colors not available in the U.S. can be special ordered? I'm really not liking the color schemes that are available.


----------



## southparkcycles

Apparently bikes that come as complete cannot be special ordered. Any frameset such as the Dogma or Prince if the color is not imported can be special ordered. There also is a my way option for the 2010 Dogma and a limited edition Dogma Di2 coming out in 2 weeks.


----------



## locomoto

*Fp2?*

I am in the market for my first road bike and love the looks of the Pinarellos. I am looking for a bike in the $2k or so range, but really don't think I can spend above $3k. Would the 2010 FP2 carbon with Sram at $2,599 be a good value? I know there are a number of bikes in this general range such as Specialized, Trek, Orbea, Cannondale, Kuota, etc. that I could get, but was wondering if a low-end Pinarello would be as good or better than these others. I don't think there is any question that in the mid to high end range of Pinarello that they are the best, just wondering about the bottom end. Thanks for guidance. Also, when will they be available?


----------



## ClassicSteel71

locomoto said:


> I am in the market for my first road bike and love the looks of the Pinarellos. I am looking for a bike in the $2k or so range, but really don't think I can spend above $3k. *Would the 2010 FP2 carbon* with Sram at $2,599 be a good value? I know there are a number of bikes in this general range such as Specialized, Trek, Orbea, Cannondale, Kuota, etc. that I could get, but was wondering if a low-end Pinarello would be as good or better than these others. I don't think there is any question that in the mid to high end range of Pinarello that they are the best, just wondering about the bottom end. Thanks for guidance. Also, when will they be available?


They don't exist.


----------



## locomoto

ClassicSteel71 said:


> They don't exist.


I don't know if you are being sarcastic or not, so I'll say this, they do exist. Unless you were talking about a good value with a Pinarello????

For 2010 the FP2 is a full carbon frameset (24HM 12K) equipped with either Shiman Ultegra 6700 or Sram Rival. While this frame is slightly different than the rest of the FP series both bike come in under $3000. The FP2 also comes with the MOst branded brakes. The ultegra bike comes in Naked, Red or White and is $2999. The Sram equipped bike is only $2599 and comes in Red or White.


----------



## ClassicSteel71

I didn't realize they added a FP1 aluminum... They are getting out of hand with there offerings... If they can make the Dogma Carbon, I guess they can make the FP2 Carbon. : (


----------



## southparkcycles

The FP1 is actually the previous FP2 frame which is aluminium with carbon seatstays. The 2010 FP2 is a new carbon frameset for 2010. The chainstays look very similar to the FP3 but not really sure if they are assymetric. The Sram bike for $2599 is a great value.At $2999 for the ultegra FP2 it would be hard not to consider a FP3 with Force for $3299 or the Ultegra 6700 FP3 for $3799.


----------



## locomoto

*SRAM Rival vs. Ultegra*



southparkcycles said:


> The FP1 is actually the previous FP2 frame which is aluminium with carbon seatstays. The 2010 FP2 is a new carbon frameset for 2010. The chainstays look very similar to the FP3 but not really sure if they are assymetric. The Sram bike for $2599 is a great value.At $2999 for the ultegra FP2 it would be hard not to consider a FP3 with Force for $3299 or the Ultegra 6700 FP3 for $3799.


How do SRAM rival components compare to Ultegra? Are they equal or not quite as good?


----------



## locomoto

*Weight?*

Do you happen to know what the weight of the FP2 w/ SRAM would be?


----------



## ClassicSteel71

locomoto said:


> Do you happen to know what the weight of the FP2 w/ SRAM would be?


I would guess between 17 & 18 pounds depending on the frame size.


----------



## locomoto

I feel like I'm narrowing it down to a Kuota Kharma w/ Ultegra, Pinarello FP-2 w/ Sram Rival (although I have ridden either), a Specialized Tarmac w/ Ultegra, and a Scott Addict 4 w/ Sram Rival. This is just kind of what I'm thinking right now, but could change. Any recommendations?


----------



## ClassicSteel71

locomoto said:


> I feel like I'm narrowing it down to a Kuota Kharma w/ Ultegra, Pinarello FP-2 w/ Sram Rival (although I have ridden either), a Specialized Tarmac w/ Ultegra, and a Scott Addict 4 w/ Sram Rival. This is just kind of what I'm thinking right now, but could change. *Any recommendations?*


I recommend you buy what speaks to you. Not what people on here think. They all have a top tube, down tube, head tube, chain stays, rear stays, and shift from gear to gear.


----------



## The Weasel

southparkcycles said:


> The FP1 is actually the previous FP2 frame which is aluminium with carbon seatstays. The 2010 FP2 is a new carbon frameset for 2010. The chainstays look very similar to the FP3 but not really sure if they are assymetric. The Sram bike for $2599 is a great value.At $2999 for the ultegra FP2 it would be hard not to consider a FP3 with Force for $3299 or the Ultegra 6700 FP3 for $3799.


I've also been giving serious consideration to the FP3. What's the jump in cost to go to the FP7? Thanks. I am really torn between the BH G5 and Pinarello, with a smattering of Felt and Gary Fisher offerings.
Thank you for the info you've been providing.


----------



## OperaLover

southparkcycles said:


> The Pinarello site is awesome. Keep in mind this is the Pinarello Italy site so unfortunately all of these colors and options are not available in the US (they may be able to be special ordered for import) I also noticed a FP7 in a womens. That was not listed as a bike available in the US. Only the Ultegra FP3. Also not listed was the FP6 which will carry over to the 2010 season. There are also generations of other Pinarello frames and bikes available to consumers here in the US that most dealers are not even aware of. If you are not into carbon and prefer A Pinarello from a previous era there probably is still a frame available for you.


Steel?


----------



## cwdzoot

Just finished 2 weeks of test ride on the fp7 SRAM red. 

The bike is fantastic and one of the best in the 6-7k range for sure but it's not a prince or dogma. Does not have the finish but has the same stunning looks from a few feet away. 

For a photos of the entire range and some of the available older bikes check this link. The rows of dogma frames make me feeel like one belongs in my garage. 

http://picasaweb.google.com/m/viewer?fgl=true&pli=1#album/desousaclive/5380566076018440433


----------



## southparkcycles

The Sram Red FP7 is hard to beat for $5999. Any idea what the stock weight of your bike is? (what size).

We just received a couple of FP2's w/Rival and FP3 w/Force. Sram should definitely have an impact on the road world. It was also annouced a few weeks ago that the FP2's and FP3's w/ sram will have a nude carbon option as well.


----------



## CliveDS

Complete built as shown here the bike is 16lbs including cages and pedals. The handlebar and saddle are not exactly the lightest. 

With Pinarello it's not weight that counts as much as feel. On the road it's nimble and feel real light.


----------



## pharding

southparkcycles said:


> The pink is the only color in the womens FP3 that will be available for 2010.


Pink sucks big time. My wife would never even consider a pink bicycle. We'll be looking at something else.


----------



## cwdzoot

Fp3 will be available in feb 2010 with SRAM force in the white/silver


----------

